# Milk



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have tried several brands of powdered milk and they all taste like &^$%^! I need some help with a brand to store for long term that taste good!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I can stomach them, but the lovely one hates them all. She had to drink it growing up, so she can't appreciate it.

I've tried several different brands and you're right, they all just taste pretty bad.

I'd love to know a brand that tastes better too.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing to remember is that if the SHTF and you don't have milk for awhile, the powdered stuff will probably taste okay.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Augason Farms Morning Moos


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I store some shelf stable milk in quart boxes. It stores in the pantry for a couple years and I just rotate it out. It is regular milk and so it tastes just like regular milk only you don't need to refrigerate it. $1 per quart at Dollar Tree. 
+1 on the Augason Farms Morning Moos (I store some of that too!).


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

On another site, I read someone uses coconut oil mixed in with the powdered non-fat to make a very drinkable milk product. I have both on hand, I just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Augason Farms Morning Moos


Can you give us a little review on it?

Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Growing up milk was often not available in any of the stores and when it showed up it was often not in good shape. So, with milk unavailable, or expensive and unreliable, we drank a lot of powdered milk. Though you will not ever confuse the two the best results we had was by chilling it and pouring it back and forth a couple of times to aerate it.

Mostly I store powdered milk for cooking.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing tasted like milk harvested the same day that you drink it.
Home made goats cheese is great too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Can you give us a little review on it?
> 
> Jim


I'm lactose intolerant but K and Roo have no complaints about the Morning Moos.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Emergency Dry Milk...........*

I mainly buy dry milk for baking and other cooking but since this also has a dual purpose ,like in emergencies, I really don`t mind the taste, in coffee or in a good cup of hot cocoa ,after all we need to put up with a few discomforts if we really want to survived at all. Point of view here is that the water used to reconstituted it needs to be as pure as possible also, free from chlorine or other chemicals, I used purified bottle water.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We've used Honeyville Milk Alternative for years. http://shop.honeyville.com/instant-milk-alternative.html (NOT the instant non-fat dry milk! - don't confuse the two!) Just to be fair, we have not tried the instant non-fat dry milk because we like and prefer the Milk Alternative.

As far as we are concerned... as well friends and grandkids.... it tastes the same as real store-bought milk. I do everything with it just like I would store-bought milk - the only thing I can't use it for is to make pudding because pudding needs milk fat. A friend of mine has tried the white, chocolate, and strawberry milk alternatives and swears she can't tell the difference between them and store-bought milk.

Because it's just the two of us, I have little two-cup pitchers http://www.forsmallhands.com/glass-pitcher-with-lid I use for the milk. You could also use a pint canning jar. It's important you use glass as your storage regardless of which "powdered" product you buy. Glass is the only vessel that will keep the milk taste from being tainted.

Because we use the small 2-cup pitcher, I keep a 1/4 cup measuring cup (plastic with the handle cut down to fit easily into the can. I put a couple of inches of water in the pitcher, put it in the microwave for 30 seconds (it mixes better with warm water), add a quarter cup of the milk alternative, mix well, add the rest of the water, and then refrigerate.

We have six cases of the milk in our storage area. The sealed milk has a pretty long life if you keep it in a cool, dry place. Once the can is opened it should be used within a year. It is nice to be able to reach in the pantry and make milk on the fly if we're baking something that needs more milk than is in the fridge.

All of the Honeyville products in the #10 can (can't speak to the smaller cans) come with a plastic lid that can be used to seal the can after the can is opened. It's good enough to keep the product fresh and bugs out.

Sign up for the email alerts on the Honeyville website. I only buy when the discount is 15% and preferably 20%. Shipping is a flat $4.99 for the conterminous United States. (http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/conterminous).

Let me know if you have any questions. We have quite a bit of Honeyville products in our storage area - the milk is the most used product.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

_*This was the issue.*_


redwood90 said:


> I have tried several brands of powdered milk and they all taste like &^$%^! I need some help with a brand to store for long term that taste good!


*This was your answer.*


readytogo said:


> I mainly buy dry milk for baking and other cooking but since this also has a dual purpose ,like in emergencies, I really don`t mind the taste, in coffee or in a good cup of hot cocoa ,after all we need to put up with a few discomforts if we really want to survived at all. Point of view here is that the water used to reconstituted it needs to be as pure as possible also, free from chlorine or other chemicals, I used purified bottle water.


*Do you still wonder why people don't listen to you?????*


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I find that shelf stable coconut milk is pretty tasty and has a fair amount of calcium and vitamin d. I prefer "So Delicious" brand. It's shelf stable for about a year and comes in liquid form.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I never liked powdered milk. It's even worse when it's warm. In a post-collapse world I won't be drinking milk. I'll use Coffee Mate in my coffee.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Country Living said:


> We've used Honeyville Milk Alternative for years. http://shop.honeyville.com/instant-milk-alternative.html (NOT the instant non-fat dry milk! - don't confuse the two!) Just to be fair, we have not tried the instant non-fat dry milk because we like and prefer the Milk Alternative.
> 
> As far as we are concerned... as well friends and grandkids.... it tastes the same as real store-bought milk. I do everything with it just like I would store-bought milk - the only thing I can't use it for is to make pudding because pudding needs milk fat. A friend of mine has tried the white, chocolate, and strawberry milk alternatives and swears she can't tell the difference between them and store-bought milk.
> 
> ...


A question about the Honeyville milk alternative, the #10 cans keep for 10-15 years ninety some bucks for 24# 25# package for sixty some bucks one year shelf life, now I'm wondering if a person could take the 25# bag break it down into smaller packs vacuum seal it extend shelf life?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i don't like powdered milk my self.but then again..i mix ovaltine into my milk..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> I find that shelf stable coconut milk is pretty tasty and has a fair amount of calcium and vitamin d. I prefer "So Delicious" brand. It's shelf stable for about a year and comes in liquid form.


If you use milk or creamer in your coffee try the So Delicious barista coconut creamer! YUM! Shelf stable and you can get it at Walmart.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> i don't like powdered milk my self.but then again..i mix ovaltine into my milk..


Augason Farms Morning Moos comes in chocolate.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

talob said:


> A question about the Honeyville milk alternative, the #10 cans keep for 10-15 years ninety some bucks for 24# 25# package for sixty some bucks one year shelf life, now I'm wondering if a person could take the 25# bag break it down into smaller packs vacuum seal it extend shelf life?


The bag is new. It may be worth it to you to get the bag if you go through a lot of milk in about six months.

We depend on the long term storage of the milk which is why my personal preference will be to continue to buy the #10 cans because they're vacuumed sealed (nitrous?) and have oxygen absorbers. There's no way I could do the same efficient job as Honeyville on packaging the milk alternative in such a way it stands the test of time.

The past few years I've waited until they have a 20% off sale, which is usually a couple of times a year, to restock my Honeyville. Sign up for their emails (they don't bombard you on crap, just sales) and wait for a 15% to 20% off and order a can of the milk alternative to see if you like it. The percent off pays for a chunk of the flat rate shipping.

BUT... when you get it, follow my directions: glass pitcher, make as much as you use in a three day period (you can make it on fly if you need more), add the milk alternative to warm water, mix well, fill with regular water, and refrigerate. You have to have a container made of glass - there are no exceptions to this. If you only use a bit each day, use a canning jar (1/4th cup milk alternative to 2 cups of water if you need the math).

The shelf life is very good on this milk. I'm using cans I bought in 2009 and the product is just fine. This is why we want the sealed cans for long-term storage.

I purchase wheat berries, pinto beans, and rice in bulk and repackage them into mylar bags (sealed with oxygen absorbers) in 5 gallon buckets with gamma lids.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

just flavor the damn stuff. good grief. a little vanilla or almond or coconut extract flavoring will make a difference

smh


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Vanilla helps; almond extract helps; cocoa syrup helps a lot - we taste tested different milks (dry, canned, etc) in our 4-H ground and the winner hands down was - believe it or not - nonfat dry milk with the following syrup mixed into it (it even beat fresh milk with the same syrup):


Almost Instant Chocolate Milk
2 teaspoons unsweetened cocoa 
1 tablespoon brown sugar or white sugar
2 or 3 tablespoons very hot tap water 
Cold milk to fill the cup
Chocolate milk is easiest to make with homemade chocolate syrup. In case you don’t have any made though, this recipe is handy to have. In a tall glass measure 2-teaspoons of unsweetened cocoa. Add 1-tablespoon of sugar. Run about 2 or 3 tablespoons of very hot tap water into the glass. Stir the cocoa and sugar until dissolved. Pour cold dairy-free milk into the glass, filling it to the top. Stir briskly and serve. This is pretty easy to do, plus it tastes good and is inexpensive too. If you have a budding new cook in the house, this is a great first recipe to learn.

This recipe from Miss Maggie's Frugal Abundance website - lots of good and inexpensive recipes there! It duplicates the recipe we used in 4-H


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Grimm said:


> If you use milk or creamer in your coffee try the So Delicious barista coconut creamer! YUM! Shelf stable and you can get it at Walmart.


Yep, that is good. I would use it more if it weren't for the sugar content. Don't understand using cane sugar where they could use coconut sugars instead. That's my only complaint though.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

ras1219como said:


> I find that shelf stable coconut milk is pretty tasty and has a fair amount of calcium and vitamin d. I prefer "So Delicious" brand. It's shelf stable for about a year and comes in liquid form.


 Agreed! This is all I drink now, the unsweetened variety. Very good with granola, in coffee, etc. The full fat variety is also excellent for baking. It is far superior to almond milk.

However, I power through reconstituted powdered milk in cereals, oatmeal, etc. But straight down the gullet? No flippin' way! Yuk.

My $0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> just flavor the damn stuff. good grief. a little vanilla or almond or coconut extract flavoring will make a difference
> 
> smh


Nce to see you back Genevieve!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Genevieve said:


> just flavor the damn stuff. good grief. a little vanilla or almond or coconut extract flavoring will make a difference
> 
> smh


Or you could get you some goats, otherwise known as the poor man's cow.

Powdered milk is like powdered eggs... they're sort of like the original. I've got a bunch of Meyenburg powdered goat milk, and ice cold it's okay, in a powdered milk sort of way. You can get it at Wallyworld. Add some Hershey syrup and it gets better. But if you're looking for the drink d'jour for sausage gravy and biscuit's, get some goats.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Here are some ideas for using Dry Milk:*

1. Add to pancakes.
2. Mix in muffin batter.
3. Add to scrambled eggs before cooking.
4. Mix in biscuits.
5. Mix dry milk ahead and refrigerate for drinking.
6. Cook hot cereal in dry milk.
7. Prepare hot chocolate.
8. Make Rice Pudding.
9. Make easy vanilla pudding.
10. Make cold chocolate milk.
11. Make the night before to pour over breakfast cereal.
12. Whiz a milk shake.
13. Prepare macaroni and cheese.
14. Make cream of potato soup.
15. Mix in bread dough.
16. Mix in casseroles.
17. Mix in cornbread.
18. Use in cake batter.
19. Add extra dry milk powder for added protein and calcium.
20. Add two tablespoons to fortify liquid meals with more protein and calcium.
21. Add to mashed potatoes.
22. Make into buttermilk.
23. Add to hot drinks instead of creamer.
24. Use in cookie recipes.
25. Take on trips to use for breakfast cereal.
26. Take camping.
27. Take backpacking.
28. Add to master mix for baked products.
29. Make a cream sauce for pasta.
30. Reconstitute and add to regular milk to reduce cost.
31. Make potato soup.
32. Make evaporated milk: one cup dry milk mixed with 2/3 cup water is the equivalent of 1 can of evaporated skim milk.
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

*Honeyville 20% off Monday only*

I just got an email Honeyville will have a 20% off sale for Leap Year Day only. It goes from 12am to 11:15pm on 2/29/16. They call it "20% for 24 hours". The last I remember is they use California time.

You can buy one something or several somethings. They still have the flat rate shipping of $4.49.


----------



## Homemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

We buy shelf stable Almond Milk. It has a good 1-2 year expiration and we use/rotate it regularly.


----------

